# Schöne Navigationsleiste mit PS



## krisss (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe sehr viel Spass am Websiten basteln, kenne mich schon recht gut mit HTML und PHP aus. Nur man merkt halt an dem recht "einfachen" Design dass ich noch einiges in Sachen PS lernen muss.

nun meine Frage:

Wie fängt man am besten mit der gestaltung solcher "detailreichen" Navi-bars an?
Ich meine mit schönen Holzrahmen, oder Blättern, solche schönen Rahmen eben.
Da muss es doch eine Richtline geben, wie man sowas am besten macht.

Vielen Dank
krisss


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Dezember 2004)

Eine Richtlinie gibt es nicht wirklich - nur viele Dinge auf die man achten muss.
Das richtet sich aber nach Anwendungszweck/Zielgruppe (z. B. Private Homepage, Kinderseite, Newsportal, Firmenseite, etc.).

Aber das meinst Du sicher nicht, oder? Technisch gesehen kommt es darauf an, wie Du die Menüpunkte darstellen möchtest. Du kannst rein grafische Menüpunkte machen (unbedingt mit Alt-Text für z. B. reine Textbrowser), oder aber Du verwendest Tabellenzellen mit Text und setzt die Menügrafik als Hintergrund der Zelle per CSS ein. Letztenendes entscheidet die gewünschte Komplexität.


----------



## JensDenker (2. Dezember 2004)

ich glaub krisss möchte eher wissen wie er das in Photoshop angehen muss, schau mal auf http://www.pixel2life.com da gibt es massig Tutorials zu diesem Thema, probier einfach mal ein paar aus, damit du die Technik siehst die dahinter steckt und mach dir dann eine eigene Navi nach deinen eigenen Wünschen (Vorgaben) und Vorstellungen.


Gruss Jens


----------



## krisss (2. Januar 2005)

Vielen dank, 
dann kanns ja gleich losgehn =)


----------

